# Iodine Skull & Bones / Best one yet



## atticmint (Apr 24, 2006)

Heres the best one I have found yet


----------



## atticmint (Apr 24, 2006)

Perrrfect label  [] still has the wrap stuck on the lid.


----------



## Jim (Apr 24, 2006)

Very nice, Kev. That is one that I don't have yet. I have some of the American POISON TINCT IODINE variety, but not the Canadian POISON LIQ IODINE. Then there is the killer rare cobalt bottle of this type that is simply embossed POISON below the skull and bones. That one is my pride and joy! I have always liked the skull and bones iodine bottles. I know of at least five different types and three different colors of them. The one you just found is sweet, they don't come any more original than that. Jim


----------



## capsoda (Oct 23, 2006)

Nice find Kev. Very nice.


----------



## bigdinthedump (Oct 26, 2006)

niiiiiicey dig there saw one just like it dug today as well....not by me though...wah


----------

